# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  hardware από παλιά pc

## ibanezbass

-Case με μητρική και floppy(pentium4)
-Μητρική με κάποιους σκασμένους πυκνωτές(pentium4)
-Ψύκτρα επεξεργαστή
-Ανεμιστηράκι με πλαστικό duct κατεύθυνσης αέρα
-Καλώδια ide
-Διάφορες κάρτες (γραφικών δικτύου)
-Ένα σετ ηχειάκι-διακοπτάκι power-led
-Τροφοδοτικό μάλλον pentium 3 εποχής(ενεργοποιείται με τον διακόπτη που φαίνεται και όχι μέσω μητρικής από όσο θυμάμαι)
-Κανά δυο bracket

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν λειτουργούν όλα
P_20180324_165039.jpgP_20180324_165101.jpgP_20180324_165125.jpgP_20180324_165231.jpgP_20180324_165258.jpg

Χαρίζονται σε Λάρισα ή Θεσσαλονίκη κατόπιν συνενόησης.Παραλαβή από τον χώρο μου.
Η αγγελία θα είναι ενεργή μέχρι 15 Απριλίου,μετά θα πάνε για ανακύκλωση

----------


## Καίσαρ

Καλησπέρα,
με ενδιαφέρει η μητρική με πρόβλημα και οι κάρτες που χαρίζετε.

Ευχαριστώ
 :Smile: 





> -Μητρική με κάποιους σκασμένους πυκνωτές(pentium4)
> -Διάφορες κάρτες (γραφικών δικτύου)

----------


## ibanezbass

Από την αγγελία έχουν μείνει τα παρακάτω
-Case με floppy (χωρίς μητρική)
-Τροφοδοτικό μάλλον pentium 3 εποχής(ενεργοποιείται με τον διακόπτη που φαίνεται και όχι μέσω μητρικής από όσο θυμάμαι)
-Κανά δυο bracket

----------


## Καίσαρ

Παρέλαβα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και δημοσίως  :Bye:

----------


## ibanezbass

Παρακαλώ! Σε καλή μεριά 🙂
Δωθηκαν τα πράγματα η αγγελία έκλεισε

----------


## lepouras



----------

